# Leopard Gecko won't move?



## Tarantel (Dec 1, 2011)

My leopard gecko Kevin has been laying on his belly next to his hide for the past few days/week. He eats fine and poops too but doesn't move from that spot at all unless made to, and even then he will return quickly. Any thoughts?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 1, 2011)

do you have a heat mat under the tank with temps at about 91?


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with previous post.. check to make sure temps are good, especially in the winter time.  Other than that, I would say if he is at a healthy weight don't worry too much if eating well and animal does not appear to have impacted gut.. Leopard geckos are a bit lazy in my experience, but I still love them all the same   Good luck!


----------

